# Finally found the perfect backpack for the iPad



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm a backpack kind of gal. I don't like shoulder bags or messenger bags or those bags that look like a backpack but only have one strap. Ever since I got my iPad I've been so hoping to find a backpack that it would fit in since I don't carry my laptop anymore. I had been using my regular large one but wanted something that could hold my iPad, my glasses, wallet, keys, cell phone and gum and few other things that I usually carry with me.

I saw this bag on Amazon:



and while it said that the measurement for the width was 10 inches, I feared the top of the bag would narrow too much to close with the iPad inside. I had that happen with another mini-backpack that I bought and really wavered on trying it.

Well, I figured Amazon's generous return policy allowed me to order and check it out. It arrived Friday and HOORAY! the iPad fits inside and closes with zero difficulty. I have it in the Apple branded case and it's WONDERFUL!

Right now I have the iPad, my glasses, keys, a hard plastic iPad cover that I bought a while back (I'm bringing it to work to give to a friend who just got an iPad) a supersize bag of Halls cough drops, my wallet, and a couple of packs of gum. Everything is in there and the bag is not in the "i'm going to bust" phase at all.

I got the black one but there are some pretty interesting colors. Now mind you, the bag is your typical Jansport canvas type bag so if you drop it there isn't a lot of protection but I'm ultra careful. My main priority was finding a usable bag that would fit everything I bring to work every day and boy does this do the job.

Just thought I'd share in case anyone else was looking for something like this. There is a bit of room left over so I would guess that if you have a thicker case it will still fit but I can't be sure of that. Might be worth a try though.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Clicking the link shows a lot of the patterns. The back looks very compact and cute - plain lines and I like that. And you can't beat the price!

Thanks for sharing! 

I'm still waiting for my Happy Owl bag.


----------

